# Raspberry CoDeSys Visu



## Beckx-net (30 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade meine ersten Gehversuche mit der CoDeSys 3 Webvisu auf dem Raspberry Pi gemacht.

Es funktioniert auch alles wunderbar, doch leider wird die WebVisu nur mit dem Firefox (v28.0) gestartet. Der Internet Explorer (V11) zeigt mit die ganze Zeit die Fehlermeldung (An error happened; will automatically restart). Das gleiche habe ich auch auf meinem WinRT Tablet und einem Android Smartphone.

Muss ich für diese Geräte noch irgendetwas einstellen, damit diese kompatibel zur WebVisu sind?

Grüßle Andreas


----------



## Knaller (30 März 2014)

Moin
bei mir funktioniert es unter Firefox 10.1

Gruß Herbert


----------



## HausSPSler (30 März 2014)

Hallo Andreas,

unschöne Sache, momentan hilft nur wenn du IE verwenden willst mit F12 in den Internet Explorer 10 Modus zu schalten...
siehe screenshot. 
Klar wir werden das beheben.
Grüße


----------



## Beckx-net (31 März 2014)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ich werde es heute mal ausprobieren. Mal schauen, ob es überhaupt möglich ist, mein WinRT tablet auf IE10 umzustellen... Ansonsten warte ich einfach auf den fix.

MFG
Andreas


----------



## ErazorVIP (20 August 2014)

Hallo,
gibt es hier diesbezüglich schon ein fix? Wenn ich die Visu auf mein S5 starte läuft sie perfekt.
Mit Firefox 31.0 und dem Internet Explorer 11.0 leider gar nicht. Dort bekomme ich die Meldung "An _error happened_; will automatically restart"

LG ErazorVIP


----------



## HausSPSler (20 August 2014)

Hallo ErazorVIP,
das sollte wenn du CODESYS V3.5SP5 verwendest, begoben sein,
bitte prüfen ob Compiler Version auf 3.5SP5 steht & ob dein Raspberry PI Device 3.5.5.0 ist (Information Tab  auf dem Raspberry Pi Device)
Wenn nicht mit rechtsclick im Baum auf den Pi 'Gerät aktualisieren auswählen'
Dann sollte es gehen.
Grüße


----------



## Eiken85 (3 Januar 2015)

Hallo, 
gibt es aktuell noch Probleme mit der Webvisu? Ich habe gerade ein Update auf 3.5.5.20 gemacht, mein Progamm fertig gestellt, es läuft soweit auf dem Pi, aber ich bekomme die Webvisu nicht angesprochen! Im Browser kommt nur die Fehlermeldung: Verbindung fehlgeschlagen. Auch bei dem Beispielprojekt Webvisu ist das der Fall.
Was mach ich noch falsch!?


----------



## HausSPSler (3 Januar 2015)

Hi,

prüfe bitte folgendes:
1. Ist deine SPS Version in deinem Projekt aktuell (das kannst du überprüfen in dem du im Gerätebaum auf die SPS clickst und dann bei Information (Reiter ganz rechts) schaust... da müsste 3.5.5.20 des Pi's stehen - wenn nicht rechstclick auf das Gerät im Gerätebaum und 'Gerät aktualisieren'  auf diese Version)
2. prüfen ob die 3.5.5.20 Compilerversion verwendet wird (Projekt-Projekteinstellungen-Compiler Version)
3. prüfen ob die aktuelles Visualisierungsprofil verwendet wird (Projekt-Projekteinstellungen-Visualisierungsprofil Version)
Wenn das alles ok ... muss es gehen. Wenn immer noch nicht, dann bitte im SPS Log schauen:
 Wenn du den Browser öffnest und dann die Webvisu aufrufst müsstest du im SPS log Fehlermeldungen / bzw genauere Info finden warum es nicht geht.
(Wie schaue ich das SPS Log an? - SPS Gerät - Log dann noch das grüne Symbol rechts - damit holt man das Log aus der SPS hoch)
Welchen Browser verwendest du?
Explorer, Firefox,Chrome sollten funktionieren:  http://IP_Adresse_des_PI:8080/webvisu.htm

Grüße


----------



## Eiken85 (4 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

der Fehler liegt ja zu 99% vor dem Bildschirm:-(. Es muss immer nach der "IP_Adresse _des_PI" ":8080/webvisu.htm" angehangen werden. Dann funktionierts.
Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass die Compilerversion noch bei V3.5.5.0 steht und nichts höheres ausgewählt werden kann. Anschließend habe ich mehrfach versucht das Package für das Pi zu installieren / per update zu puschen. Auch nicht möglich. Die SPS-Version steht bereits bei 3.5.5.20. Besser ist es doch wenn die Verisonen gleich sind?!
Schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## HausSPSler (4 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

wenn nur Compilerversion 3.5.5.0 angeboten wird, verwendest du vermutlich CODESYS V3.5.5.0 und Pi Version 3.5.5.20, macht nichts,
spielt keine Rolle. Ende Januar gibts 3.5.6.0 CODESYS und dann auch kurz darauf eine 3.5.6.0 Raspberry Pi Version.

Grüße


----------

